# What is the potential of this horse (Update:No longer considering)



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

Due to assessing some current and mid/long term variables going on for me, I've decided now is not the time. It pains me deeply I had to give him up, but I'm hoping the right one does come along.

Thank you for all the responses!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I can barely see the Friesian in him. I think he looks more Saddlebred. I am very fond of saddlebreds so I think he has the potential to do anything you want. Since he is not a warmblood or thoroughbred he probably won't do as well in dressage, but he can still be a nice horse, and sometimes they can defy expectations with the right training. 

I had a friend with saddlebred dressage horses. She sold them to go into Warmbloods.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

-see edited original post_


----------



## pony7 (Dec 9, 2020)

He will need a lot of work on relaxation. He does not really have the gates of an event horse although he could possibly do lower level eventing. It is hard to tell form a few photos and a short video. Good luck with him!


----------



## Milton'sMama (Jan 9, 2021)

He's a cutie pie, and I think if he has the disposition (and he seems sweet in the video...doesn't mind the number on his saddle pad flapping), then he will be a fun partner to do dressage with. I worry less about breeding and more about the individual horse when it comes to dressage potential. This fella has three nice quality gaits to work with and a nice expression, so why not? 

I'd never heard of a Georgia Grande before. Cool cross. One of my favorite lesson horses that I rode growing up was a SaddlebredXQH who was so much fun. He jumped, foxhunted, and did dressage. He was a lovely gentleman of a horse!

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

-see edited original post_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

More than conformation I noticed his attitude, particularly when the number was tickling him on the flank and shortly after he got a strong boot in his side and didn’t really do much but continue on. I thought he looked more pleasant and content in his canter than trot, but it’s such a short video of course hard to read much into it.
Good luck with your decision! Will you be able to ride him if the PPE goes well to make a final decision?


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

-see edited original post_


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

-see edited original post_


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

He looks like he's been rushed a bit into a frame, rather than being allowed to develop himself first. He'll need to learn to do lots of long-and-low before he should be collected up again. This would help with the fact that he isn't stepping under himself well and not tracking up (back feet should be overlapping the footprint of the front foot), and with the ewe neck he's developing. With correct work and a lot of patience, those things can improve.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Finalcanter said:


> @egrogan
> I didn't notice too much of an attitude-- he kind of seemed indifferent, but maybe I'm looking at it wrong?
> I do think he needs more trot work which I plan to do. I like his canter better too.
> No, I will not be test riding him--but growing up through the riding school program, I'm used to informal meetings/rides.


Oh sorry for the misunderstanding, I phrased that awkwardly-I meant that I noticed his attitude in a positive way! I thought his attitude was bright and focused, even with some things happening that might bother a young horse. I’m no young horse expert but he seems to have a lot of potential. Hope he works out for you.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll try and add these to the original post.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

@SteadyOn 
I agree, and that's the first thing I've noticed with these videos. I would like to work on it with him if everything goes well during the buying process. I think he needs more time to develop- and I'll be happy to give that to him! It seems here the rider is not giving him his head- at least from what it looks like. 

@egrogan 
Haha it's okay, I thought he might've been snippy so I was rewinding the video and watching carefully. Indeed, he is pretty eager looking, and the one who trained him also said the same. I'd like to think he is willing to learn and will develop nicely.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

SteadyOn said:


> He looks like he's been rushed a bit into a frame, rather than being allowed to develop himself first. He'll need to learn to do lots of long-and-low before he should be collected up again. This would help with the fact that he isn't stepping under himself well and not tracking up (back feet should be overlapping the footprint of the front foot), and with the ewe neck he's developing. With correct work and a lot of patience, those things can improve.



this is my perspective also. I did notice what a nice canter he has, and it is said that you can improve a trot, but it's very hard to improve a canter, so if the horse has a naturally good canter, that is a good place to start.

I agee that he has the potential to be ewe necked, and if he is ridden with so much focus on colection now, it may kill his desire to really go forward and REACH forward, with neck and leg. The fact that the rider had to 'boot' him so much , to me, is a testament to him being ridden too much from front to back and it being a 'killjoy' to his forward.

But, he is already in your heart, so knowing that, and what feedback you get here, i'm sure you will do well. His long back would be a no-go for a heavy rider, IMO. I'd spend a year trail riding him, if it were me.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

-see edited original post_


----------



## Dutch_Juniper (May 21, 2020)

SteadyOn said:


> He looks like he's been rushed a bit into a frame, rather than being allowed to develop himself first. He'll need to learn to do lots of long-and-low before he should be collected up again. This would help with the fact that he isn't stepping under himself well and not tracking up (back feet should be overlapping the footprint of the front foot), and with the ewe neck he's developing. With correct work and a lot of patience, those things can improve.


That is also the Friesian in him. This horse may not look like a typical Friesian on first glance, but it sure moves like one (except for the lack of high knee movement). I fully agree with your post though, it's a nice cross but rushing him (which he will probably allow because of his nice personality) will not benefit your dressage in the long run.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, looking at this video:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=226203589520535



He is not ewe necked , so I might be off about that, but look at how 'mincing' is his trot? What would happen if the rider asked him to really trot out and gave him some rein? I know that both Saddle horses and Fresians are naturally high headed with necks set on high. But, if the head position has the effect of deadening the trot, then it is too tight, too high. Look at Fresian carriage horses. They have a high head set, but boy, do they move out! look at Saddlebreds in English Park classes. Those babies MOVE!

I would ride him with a longer rein, and if he hollows out, or plows heavy ont the forehand, I'd pick up his impulsion MORE, and if needed , focus on the inside flexion more than the vertical flexion, and do lots of upward transitions . Of course one must also do downward transitions, but the upward being asking him to 'leap' in an arc into that upward transition, USING his neck a bit more.

And, well, relaxed and mentally stimulating trail riding is one of the best things to mature a horse in all dimensions.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you, TinyLiny


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree with the comments he was rushed into the frame much too quickly. My first reaction was "man, that horse needs some rein." They have him so crammed together he can't physically move out at the trot. I also did a bit of snooping on their page and said yikes that they have him showing in First Level. He's really not understanding contact from what I'm seeing in the videos. Just a forced connection.

Saddlebreds and Friesians can be a bit difficult to develop in dressage based purely off of their original intended use. Both carry their heads high, back dropped, and don't engage the hind end like is required in Dressage. It's not impossible, and I'll never say they couldn't do it. But the realization needs to be there that it will be a more difficult path to get there (and this is someone speaking from owning horses definitely not bred for Dressage).

As for the training, it really depends to be honest. I bought my gelding at 4. He had 2 years of western pleasure training before I bought him. I'd say last year was when he really began his understanding of his new work, and this year is when we actually had true, real connection consistently. He's 7 now. I know of another horse that was a bit too shut down in his trot and canter when he was learning to go under saddle, and he never did develop it to his full potential. It's just one more thing you have to realize when buying him that you'll be having to do. Not impossible, but it could be difficult (or not, he does seem a super sensible guy).


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

-see edited original post_


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

-see edited original post_


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

-see edited original post_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is a beautiful horse and will make a lovely riding partner, I feel sure of it.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

There are, thankfully, lots of moments in the ridden videos where he is trying to reach forward and down. If he were given little releases to encourage him, every time he did this, it should be relatively easy to encourage better movement and less compression! He really is a lovely fellow.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

agreed! I rather like that fellow.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Finalcanter said:


> @Tazzie
> 
> I also want to say I mean no disrespect--I don't want to sound complain-y(I didn't mean to). I was a smidge excited because I was speaking to the vets today for the ppe and we had a similar conversation--sorry if that energy might've translated incorrectly.


No disrespect felt at all! I wouldn't imply he'd be a bad purchase at all. He seems like a very sweet guy. Just some things will make him a bit harder. But I'm pretty confident he'd be worth the extra work. Good luck with him!


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

-see edited original post_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The Friesian blood stands out in those long legs and the naturally high head carriage

If you do decide to buy him I'd strongly suggest you focus more on encouraging him to work in long low frame to encourage him to stretch and improve his length of stride in trot. He currently gives the impression of a horse that's been lunged or ridden in some sort of training aid to force is head in. 

The canter work redeems him and he looks to have a good attitude

I think you'll probably find that jumping will be his strong point and dressage a struggle. 

We had a Hackney cross years ago that had a very similar conformation - his dressage efforts were never great (understatement) but he was amazing in the showjumping ring and cross country.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree with @jaydee that he will be a more natural jumper, and that dressage will be more difficult for him. As far as attitude and temperament, my friend has had a couple of Friesian crosses and trained several more, and all of them inherited a fairly unflappable temperament. One that was a TB cross did not have natural motivation or drive, she had to be pushed to stay forward. Which you would think the TB would provide that. The others had two or three breeds on the non-Friesian side, including Percheron, Arab, Mustang, TB. Those horses were both calm and self-driven, so very pleasurable to ride. As @tinyliny said, I would suspect the horse has a naturally beautiful trot that he does not know how to use yet. I think extension should be worked on until proper cadence and rhythm are established under saddle, because attempting to collect the horse at this stage is doing him no favors. Probably his working trot is big and so it has been stifled. In my opinion it needs to be ridden through and then brought back down to a more manageable size after he learns to use his body better.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not sure he has the suspension I normally see in dressage horses. I agree with the comments on a cranked in neck. Some horses have more of a natural inclination towards dressage and it's easier to get that if their conformation is correct. Not to bash him or anything, as he seems like a nice horse, but his neck doesn't arch as well as I would like- and forcing the headset just makes for an unhappy horse. 

If you can find some posts by LoriF, she has a lovely Friesian Saddlebred mare. Her mare has a lovely elegant neck too!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

I really like him!


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you again for more insight guys--I swear I am writing everything down (you should see the amount of cross-outs and additions haha)

So....
_Guess who passed his full pre purchase exam!_

Ironically the vet said he was built more for dressage, but honestly, I think the best thing for now- and a maybe even for a full year- is to explore with him all types of disciplines and fun things. I won't be so focused on anything specific. Having a first horse should be fun, we should explore and learn together. I can't wait to see what will happen in the coming weeks!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Finalcanter said:


> Thank you again for more insight guys--I swear I am writing everything down (you should see the amount of cross-outs and additions haha)
> 
> So....
> _Guess who passed his full pre purchase exam!_
> ...


Yay!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

I spoke to the owners of this neat little horse and we had some great discussion! They told me the best things about him that they worked on (his willingness, mind, ground manners, canter) and the things that would need more work- such as his trot and the need for him to work in a lower frame. As far as his body shape too , he's a bit lean and has had steady growth--the owner said he will fill out more in a few years. I figured that to be typical of the cross. We spoke of everything in between. I guess I should start writing my goal list with this guy!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Finalcanter said:


> I can't wait to see what will happen in the coming weeks!


Me too! Me too!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Looks like this guy is a grandson of Pyt 325. I rode and worked with a Pyt 325 stallion (Friesian) that was very tall (17 hands) and just a sweetheart. 

He was 4 years old and already had a mind of a solid citizen packer. Really nice horse!

I wish you luck on your journey!


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

@knightrider 
Haha thank you Knightrider 

@Palfrey 
Oh wow- that's quite amazing that you got to experience that! And, thank you- I'm looking forward to our journey


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I think he will make a very nice first horse. I look forward to seeing updates!


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

-see original post--


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

There's no such thing as too many horse pictures!


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

ACinATX said:


> There's no such thing as too many horse pictures!


 You got that right!


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

-see original post--


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is so pretty and has such a friendly aire about him.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you @tinyliny 
That was one thing his owners really, really liked about him. He was very sweet, and is willing to try for you if you ask the right way


----------



## pony7 (Dec 9, 2020)

Good luck! Enjoy your new horse!


----------

